# Hello From California



## MX83Drifter (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, my names Robert McInerney. I was cleaning up the front yard today when I noticed a mantid hanging out on the window seal of my house. I live in San Diego, California... so from what I've been reading this this would be called a "California Mantis". I would like to know for sure, so I took some picture's of my new friend. Living in California I have an Indoor Garden in my closet. I let the mantid free roam in my closet garden and it seem's it has come to like my Basil Plant. I will soon be getting a habitat for it to live in. This is not my first encouter with mantid's. A close friend of mine has had many over the year's, including now. He has a Male Violin Mantis that's very tame. I also have a planted Freshwater Aquarium. And some people might be wondering about my screen name, well in short I love to drift, cars that is. And I plan on competing at a professional level in 2012. So, thats about it, hello everyone, and thanks for reading.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome! The drift scene is very big around here. I Know at least 10 people with sr 240s. My buddy ians is the fastest of the group fully built sr and a gt2876r. And my buddy cleave has an rb25 in his.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello my fellow Californian.


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 22, 2012)

@Scarby haha cool man, I've had two 240's now.. my first was an sr powered hatchback. I blew that one up and traded it for a KA powered hatchback... sold that then I got my Toyota Cressida... its turbo now... I drift alot... Ive seen plenty of videos come outa texas too btw. good stuff man.

@Hertarem whats up man, where in CA you live?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 23, 2012)

California seems to be a hot-bed for the growing mantis hobby. Welcome!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome from carlsbad!


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 23, 2012)

@frogparty Haha whats up?! carlsbad is close, hello neighbor, haha. were do you go for your habitat supplies? I was thinking of getting stuff online, but might as well shop around town. there is a few places I know of, LLL Reptile, Pet Kingdom.. thats about it, and other smaller shops.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome. San Diego is a nice place. If I was to move anywhere, San Diego would be my choice. I'd NEVER leave California.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 23, 2012)

hello from Orange County Ca.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 23, 2012)

Scarby said:


> Welcome! The drift scene is very big around here. I Know at least 10 people with sr 240s. My buddy ians is the fastest of the group fully built sr and a gt2876r. And my buddy cleave has an rb25 in his.


hey Scarby...i have actually been to Lewisville...lol. I spent 5 years in Lubbock and once went to Lewisville staying with a college mate during spring break.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome from Seattle! I don't know anything about drifting but I'll remedy that shortly.

I visit San Diego often for business, there's a good chance we'll move there at some point. It would be nice to live somewhere warm enough for wild mantids.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello from LA! I am also into planted tanks and am a member of SCAPE. What's your setup!?


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 23, 2012)

@ Jeff... I got a 30gal, i got alot of Java ferns for now, ive had them for a while, i dont have a c02 system so im making due with the plants that dont require it, i also have what seem to be Banana Plant's, they sprouted out of no were. i will get a picture up as soon as i clean it.. :stuart:


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 23, 2012)

I do get a lot of stuff from LLL.theyve got fruit flies, roaches, crickets and tons of tanks and supplies


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Jan 23, 2012)

MX83Drifter said:


> @Scarby haha cool man, I've had two 240's now.. my first was an sr powered hatchback. I blew that one up and traded it for a KA powered hatchback... sold that then I got my Toyota Cressida... its turbo now... I drift alot... Ive seen plenty of videos come outa texas too btw. good stuff man.
> 
> @Hertarem whats up man, where in CA you live?


. I would like a 240 but its just so popular here, everyone has them. I drive an 07 sti. If you go to youtube and search "nate hamilton" hes one of the local guys who have gone big. You can also search "ian trinidad" hes one of my good friends whos gonna be competing at the pro level this year. He just got his roll cage in a couple weeks ago. Also you can search "stick to drifting" and thats all local guys. Like i said the drift scene is big here lol. Do you have a mod list?


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Jan 23, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> hey Scarby...i have actually been to Lewisville...lol. I spent 5 years in Lubbock and once went to Lewisville staying with a college mate during spring break.


Haha wow small world huh? Ive been to Lubbock a hand full of times, right now im in austin looking for work. Out of everywhere ive been i really do like the Lewisville, Flower mound, Grapevine area the best. Every couple of years i go to California, i have family in Huntington beach.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 23, 2012)

MX83Drifter said:


> @ Jeff... I got a 30gal, i got alot of Java ferns for now, ive had them for a while, i dont have a c02 system so im making due with the plants that dont require it, i also have what seem to be Banana Plant's, they sprouted out of no were. i will get a picture up as soon as i clean it.. :stuart:


Sounds like you're off to a good start! If you ever want other plants or shrimp maybe we can do trades across hobbies :shifty: 

Welcome and see you in the forums!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in pasadena!


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 23, 2012)

@jeff.. hahah yea man i think shrimp are awesome, i have a few different type over the years, right now i have a medium sized ghost shrimp, (the survivor).. had him almost 2 years now. and a close friend of mine has chameleons so he breeds crickets, got some nice calcium loaded crickets from him, he takes car of his creatures so i figured i do the same. my mantid instantly stood upright and grabed the cricket outa the tweezers, ill start hand feeding him soon. let him get used to me first.












and i got a picture of my small planted aquarium... not the best but hey, ive had it a while.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the aquarium.

How many gallons?

What species do you have?


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 23, 2012)

haha thanks, its a 30gal. the fish i have are 1 siamese algae eater, 1 bristlenose pleco, 1 ghost shrimp, 1 syno spotted catfish, 2 tiger endlers, 2 red endlers.

the plants are all java ferns, my "banana plants", or at least thats what i think they are, are very small in the back.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a betta fish in a 2 gallon tank with live bamboo growing. I've always wanted a Pleco. What kind of Algae Eater do you have (Golden or Normal?)


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 23, 2012)

just a normal one.. this is my third algae eater though, the first 2 were extremely hyper, swimming constantly... i think they might have jump out of the tank, because both of them magicly disapeerd. haha


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

My frog magicly disapeared. (African Dwarf Frog) Its completely aquatic

Found it dead 2 weeks later behind my bed. Uggh! Nasty little buggerd


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 24, 2012)

haha, thats gross. I had a vivarium for a while, and I had a firebelly toad.. it survived for quite a while, then after a week or so of not seeing it... who knows? im not sure what happend to the toad..


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 24, 2012)

My 2 poison dart frogs are so adorable. Once is big and one in really small. Guessing a froglet? They are blue azureus.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 25, 2012)

Scarby said:


> Haha wow small world huh? Ive been to Lubbock a hand full of times, right now im in austin looking for work. Out of everywhere ive been i really do like the Lewisville, Flower mound, Grapevine area the best. Every couple of years i go to California, i have family in Huntington beach.


Huntington Beach is my full on stompin ground...I work at Honda in Westminster!!

hit me up next time you visit...maybe we can do some swapage with some west coasters...


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello from TN. I'm fascinated about the basil in the closet! The mantids in my outside garden seem to appreciate the herbs as well, and the oothecae I've found out there have been on basil, lemon balm, rosemary and lavender. So if she (?) is taking special interest in one plant you may find one.

Welcome!


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Jan 25, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> Huntington Beach is my full on stompin ground...I work at Honda in Westminster!!
> 
> hit me up next time you visit...maybe we can do some swapage with some west coasters...


Sounds good to me! I honestly dont know when i would be going next. But when i do i will probably shoot you and a few other members some pms


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 25, 2012)

so she really does take a liking to the basil plant...


----------



## frogparty (Jan 25, 2012)

Great pic. Pinch those blooms and encourage branching


----------



## MX83Drifter (Jan 25, 2012)

was already plannin on it.  haha i've just been lazy...


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

I've always wondered..what is the difference between pinching and deadheading? Is deadheading just different because you're removing flowers that have already bloomed?


----------



## frogparty (Jan 25, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

When you pinch a plant the hormones start spurring causing more and healthier new growth. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from San Francisco!


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm a "bud pincher". Make it full and luxurious.


----------



## frogparty (Feb 10, 2012)

heck yeah Im a pincher. Stimulate those axillary internodes baby!!!! Auxin is your friend


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 10, 2012)

LLCoolJew said:


> Welcome from San Francisco!


my ex lived in alameda.... i know all about the bay. haha

hello none the less.


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 26, 2012)

frogparty said:


> heck yeah Im a pincher. Stimulate those axillary internodes baby!!!! Auxin is your friend


######????


----------



## maybon (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## petoly (May 9, 2012)

welcome from sac town. This place sucks don't ever come here it's not worth it!!!


----------

